# The Homeschool Family



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2007)

Homeschool2


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2007)

My kids have been singing that song ever since we saw it the other day.


----------



## lololong (Dec 18, 2007)

This is great !


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 18, 2007)

haha, that was great!


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!!! What a hoot!


----------



## Poimen (Dec 18, 2007)

That was quite funny but I don't know about this line: "we never go to Hooters" ?!


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh! That was priceless! We've had recess in the foyer a few times !!!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 19, 2007)

What a crack up!!  I have to forward that one around.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 19, 2007)

That was funny!


----------



## govols (Dec 19, 2007)

Funny but I wouldn't show that to someone opposed to homeschooling.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 19, 2007)

Poimen said:


> That was quite funny but I don't know about this line: "we never go to Hooters" ?!



Are you suggesting that homeschool families DO go to Hooters?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 19, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > That was quite funny but I don't know about this line: "we never go to Hooters" ?!
> ...



I thought it was strange that they would mention a place that is associated with flagrant violations of the seventh commandment. I guess I don't think that is should be spoken of so flippantly.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 19, 2007)

Who takes their kids to Hooters, anyway? My guess is that the name rhymed, it was funny, it made it into the song. I've never personally been there, so I don't exactly know the atmosphere, but I am guessing it is not a place for kids in any case...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 19, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Who takes their kids to Hooters, anyway? My guess is that the name rhymed, it was funny, it made it into the song. I've never personally been there, so I don't exactly know the atmosphere, but I am guessing it is not a place for kids in any case...



I hear they have great wings, which is why they showed them eating chicken wings when they said the line. I've never been there either, but have seen enough in the commercials to know that it is not a place that is honoring to God. I don't see any problem with the humor of the line in the song.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 19, 2007)

They have TV commercials for places like that? On regular TV? Wow, we've obviously been out of the country a loooong time.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never been to Hooters but apparently they serve hot wings and are dedicated to bringing the 'gospel' to the marketplace.



> Enjoy Wings, Bible Study at Hooter's
> Knight Ridder/Tribune Business News
> 
> We'll furnish the hot wings. You just show up, says the Rev. Tom Sharron.
> ...



 <--------- Here is a picture of several of the church members meeting in a Hooters.


----------



## Answerman (Dec 19, 2007)

I love it! Even a better hope for this nation than Ron Paul.

I am trying to teach my children how to make home video's right now and I think I will steal this idea for our first home video.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 19, 2007)

The best part of the video was when that one kid got socked in the face by the ball. Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, that Ken Taylor feller sure is missional. And relevant. And non-conformist. And authentic. And culturally aware. And engaging in dialogue about God. And the kinda guy who won't fall when he stands in the slippery places.

Does he know he's an emergent poster-boy?

For all that, I did enjoy the video - looks like quite a family.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 19, 2007)

That video was GREAT!


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2007)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> That video was GREAT!


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I've never been to Hooters but apparently they serve hot wings and are dedicated to bringing the 'gospel' to the marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob,

Why did you post this in "The Homeschool Family"? Just wondering...


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 19, 2007)

Because of the allusions to the restaurant in posts #7, 12 through 15, and 17. So I don't think it was  but I certainly didn't want to misdirect attention from the video.

I thought the video was very well done but it was a little 'hookey.'




CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Bob,
> 
> Why did you post this in "The Homeschool Family"? Just wondering...


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Because of the allusions to the restaurant in posts #7, 12 through 15, and 17. So I don't think it was  but I certainly didn't want to misdirect attention from the video.
> 
> I thought the video was very well done but it was a little 'hookey.'
> 
> ...



Oops, sorry about that. I didn't read all of the posts closely enough. 

By the way, I didn't mean to imply that you were being purposefully off-topic. I thought that you had just assumed you were creating a new post when you were actually replying to this one.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 19, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Because of the allusions to the restaurant in posts #7, 12 through 15, and 17. So I don't think it was  but I certainly didn't want to misdirect attention from the video.
> 
> I thought the video was very well done but it was a little 'hookey.'



What, exactly, does "hookey" mean?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 19, 2007)

Ooooops! Sorry Pastor Doug, I meant to say 'ooky'.




> *The Addams Family*
> 
> They're creepy and they're kooky,
> Mysterious and spooky,
> ...


----------



## Jessica (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe, it's funny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

They recently added this bit of information to the video clip:



> "Oh, the misconceptions and realities of homeschool life," from comedian (and homeschool dad) Tim Hawkins. Tim plays the dad in the video and his wife, Heather, plays the mom. Half of the kids are theirs – the rest are friends. To see this and other comedy videos from Tim Hawkins, go to: Tim Hawkins Comedy.


----------

